# Bear River last night



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Launched in Corinne and headed up river over 2 miles to a deep hole. 3 of us started fishing at 8:30 pm and left for the truck at 2 am. My cousin caught 5 little channels around 9" and i had 1 good hit but nothing worth even talking about. I was disappointed to say the l;east. The last time i went that far up the river I pounded the big cats. Not sure what was going on last night. Water temp was around 71* and very muddy and somewhat high. I'll try again in the next few weeks. I think we were fishing the wrong areas.


----------



## Trophyboat (Jan 15, 2008)

how far up did you go, did you go past the bus???


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Trophyboat said:


> how far up did you go, did you go past the bus???


No, that's where we stopped. That 24' hole there is usually pretty good and then the 3rd bend down from there. I am thinking we were fishing too deep. Maybe they were up on the shallow flats, i don't know.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I have heard they are spawning right now also, and in very shallow parts of dams, so it probably applies to rivers also.


----------



## Trophyboat (Jan 15, 2008)

That hole and the one by the island are pretty deep ones, in fact the island hole is probably one of the deepest all the way up to the crossroads ramp. I have fished up from corrine into bear river quite a bit over the years and i can say i have never Pounded the big cats up river. I think the consistent bigger ones are down river.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Trophyboat said:


> That hole and the one by the island are pretty deep ones, in fact the island hole is probably one of the deepest all the way up to the crossroads ramp. I have fished up from corrine into bear river quite a bit over the years and i can say i have never Pounded the big cats up river. I think the consistent bigger ones are down river.


Not talking 10#+, just 5#ers and a little bigger. All of my "big" cats have come from down river. 8)


----------



## Trophyboat (Jan 15, 2008)

Thats is definetly still a good night with 5#ers, Maybe we will see ya out there.
kody


----------



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

I went out to the Bear River last night, closer to the refuge, and did not catch any.... They current was moving pretty good.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

I have always wanted to fish on the bear for some big cats. Will have to give it try one of these weeks.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

deadduck said:


> I went out to the Bear River last night, closer to the refuge, and did not catch any.... They current was moving pretty good.


i had the same experience last night.


----------

